# I *think* I finally have a plan.



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

WHEW! Talk about cutting it close! L! Anybody else struggle with getting yourself together this year? WOW! I am usually planning the next year, in like... Feb. or something. This year... not so much. L! Better late than never. =0)

What about you?

Cindyc.


----------



## halfpint (Jan 24, 2005)

I usually have my plans mostly finalized by early to mid April. Glad I did this year as we were hit by the storm April 27th and we've had many interruptions since then and I probably wouldn't have had time to plan. We did make a last minute change with my daughter from one elective to another, but that was it. I find planning ahead helps keep my stress level way down. 
Dawn


----------



## ozarks momma (Jun 8, 2011)

Whew!
Glad I'm not the only one that felt unprepared for school.

I had to take a evening job to make ends meet,life just seemed out of whack,
but we're about ready to start next week.

We're going to a homeschool fair Thursday at a local park,there is a free 
book exchange.

I'm still looking for a couple of books,hopefully I can find something Thursday.


----------



## Mrs. Jo (Jun 5, 2007)

I spent most of august making plans and a calender for this coming year. I finally got to the Library and ordered a whole bunch of books that go along with the prairie primer and discovering great artists. 
Next year I'm going to start planning way earlier. I was really supposed to be canning in august.


----------

